# Do 18 inch wheels make EOS look cartoonish?



## northvw (Jul 14, 2006)

From the one photo I have seen of the EOS with the 18 inch wheels, it appears that they are oversized for the car and give it somewhat of a catoonish effect - like when people photoshop their cars and squeeze them but leave the wheels huge. Anyone seen the 18 inch wheels on the EOS in the flesh? Is this just an optical illusion from the photos?


----------



## grubber (Aug 19, 2006)

*Re: Do 18 inch wheels make EOS look cartoonish? (northvw)*

Northvw, I am hurt
I think the 18 inch wheels look awesome
In person they fill out the wheels quite nicely in my opinion
personal preference I guess - I originally wanted the 17 inch wheels, but the car I found had the 18s - once I saw the 18s in person, I was very happy









_Modified by grubber at 7:28 AM 9-12-2006_


_Modified by grubber at 7:30 AM 9-12-2006_


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: Do 18 inch wheels make EOS look cartoonish? (grubber)*

18 inch rims are just fine, the Highway 1 vehicle looks sick with the 20 inchers, but it isn't something I would do...the 17 and 18s available look great...
Although I wonder how the Eos would look like with these 19 in RS4 replicas...








They were on several cars in the local VW dealer...


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: Do 18 inch wheels make EOS look cartoonish? (northvw)*

For everyday practicality, I prefer 17's and in some instances 16's will do just fine. I'll agree with you North, on a small car like the Eos, 18 inch is just overkill. Back in the 80's when imports regularly came with 13's, and in some cases 14's on the largest imports...that was a legitimate problem, and the wheels were transparently too small, but there's nothing wrong with 16's or 17's...my friends big heavy ass Lexus LS400 handles just fine on 16's. As it stands right now its looking like I'm getting stuck with 18's on a 3.2 sport, but maybe they'll let you opt out of that when US specs get finalized. I'm really liking the look of the new 17" Azuro that just popped up yesterday on this site.
http://www.vwfeatures.com/eos.html?ic_id=eos_mini 
Sorry Grubber. I do realize I'm out of step with most others on this issue though.



_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 9:39 AM 9-12-2006_


----------



## northvw (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: Do 18 inch wheels make EOS look cartoonish? (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

Grubber - I'll defer to your opinion since you have seen them in real life. There is a flip side though, large wheels on a small car do highlight the wheels even more so if the wheels are sharp they make a major style statement and stand out on their own. By the way, even if "cartoonish", I'm not so sure that is a bad thing anyway. I guess, i am just a little surprised at how much bigger the 18's look over the 17's - at least in the photos.


----------



## swordfish1 (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: Do 18 inch wheels make EOS look cartoonish? (northvw)*

Can't understand how you say you've only seen one photo?
Grubber, me and bjorn (if not others) have all posted 18" photos.
Each to their own. I love 'em. When I park the car up, I turn back as I'm walking away and always admire the wheels. 
Not just sayin it, every single time.
I've also had a video taken as I'm going at different speeds. The wheels look class to me. I know I'm biased, but I LOVE 'em!!


----------



## JML (Jun 19, 2000)

*Re: Do 18 inch wheels make EOS look cartoonish? (swordfish1)*

Maybe I need better contacts, but on the live cars (three Eos in my block, plus a few Passats) I see no difference between the 17" and 18". If you want overkill, go to a German Audi dealer and take a look at the 275 20" wheels for the S8. Now those look cartoonish even on display, let alone on a car.


----------



## jaxJetta1.8t (Feb 11, 2003)

*Re: Do 18 inch wheels make EOS look cartoonish? (JML)*

17" or 18" we're talking about a half an inch from the center of the wheel here. Chrome 20"- then sure ugly. Comparing sizes that are so close is a waste of time. If you're comparing style of rims, then ok. But the size difference here?


----------



## notawagon (Nov 7, 2005)

*Re: Do 18 inch wheels make EOS look cartoonish? (swordfish1)*

Have you ever seen a concept show car or a company featuring its latest hot car at a show with smaller wheels?
I am waiting for my white/grey/sport package/Dynaudio/18" wheels car and believe the Samarkand wheels will look great on it. I would have liked the Chicago wheels, but we are not so fortunate here.
This past Sunday, my family and I saw yet another full truck load of Eos heading to new homes. We saw a red sport package with the 17" wheels which did look good. But what helped it look good was the fact it was lowered due to the car carrier chains. The red car looked good with those wheels, but the silver one behind it with the 18" Samarkands looked great. The wheels have a classy look and finish and looked excellent on the silver car. Do you remember the silver Eos show car pictured with the roof closed and the 18" Samarkands? Beautiful and classy.
Wheels, like shoes, make the outfit. I just wish the 18" wheel cars could still have the factory 17" sport package lowered height. Not like some ridiculous low-rider, but just enough down to decrease the fender/tire gap.
I think like any clothing outfit, the bigger wheels will look even bigger on black, dark grey, dark blue, red. They won't appear quite as large on silver, white, light blue.
On a spectacular weather day like today here in the Northeast, I'm in pain waiting for this car. Enjoy.


----------



## MrGTI (Feb 14, 2000)

They'll probably lower the Eos 2 cm next year, so the 18's will look even better. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## northvw (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: Do 18 inch wheels make EOS look cartoonish? (notawagon)*

I think you are on to something. It may well be the color of the body that makes the wheels look so big. By comparison, Gizmos 19 inch photo above on a silver VW does not look oversized. The angle of the shot seems to be playing a role too. I can say that seeing the dark blue EOS in person with the 17 inch wheels it looks much better proportioned than it appears in photos. The 3-D viewing is always superior to the two-dimensions of a photo. I'm coming to the conclusion that the visual observations as to oversize have more to do with the angle and shooting of the photos than the reality. 



_Modified by northvw at 12:50 PM 9-12-2006_


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: Do 18 inch wheels make EOS look cartoonish? (northvw)*

I actually wonder if the wheels I took a picture of have 18 inch versions, these look nice and fill the wheel well but I think they are a bit much...maybe if the car was dropped a tiny bit...


----------



## dub*man (Aug 7, 2005)

what wheels does the hwy 2 eos have?


----------



## bjorngra (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: Do 18 inch wheels make EOS look cartoonish? (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

Here's a better picture of the Azurro wheel. Strange that they are not in 18". I would love to see the IROC wheels underneath the Eos. I will Photoshop them.
http://votex-shop.de/is-bin/IN..._1042


_Modified by bjorngra at 11:44 PM 10-7-2006_


----------



## swordfish1 (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: (dub*man)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dub*man* »_what wheels does the hwy 2 eos have?

I think they're 20"'ers. Not available to the public yet I believe.


----------



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: Do 18 inch wheels make EOS look cartoonish? (gizmopop)*

Sick indeed... that was, in my opinion, the worst thing about the car.
But I'll admit that I think most cars don't look good with 18in wheels. 

_Quote, originally posted by *gizmopop* »_18 inch rims are just fine, the Highway 1 vehicle looks sick with the 20 inchers, but it isn't something I would do...the 17 and 18s available look great...


----------



## flheat (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: Do 18 inch wheels make EOS look cartoonish? (liquid stereo)*

The only people who think the larger 18" wheels do not look good are the people who try to justify not spending the extra money to get them. I think they look awesome and so does everyone who sees my car. I even have a friend with a 2006 Lexus GS that wished he had the same style on his car.


----------



## grubber (Aug 19, 2006)

*Re: Do 18 inch wheels make EOS look cartoonish? (flheat)*

I liked the 17 inch 5 spokes that came with the sport package - I didnt like the Multi spoke rims in the past, but my car came with the 18 inch - when I first saw them on the car in person I thought they were awesome - the 18s look alot better in person than in pictures - for 400 bucks I think they are a great deal


_Modified by grubber at 8:44 AM 10-8-2006_


----------



## bjorngra (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: Do 18 inch wheels make EOS look cartoonish? (bjorngra)*

Are they cool or not!!!


----------



## flheat (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: Do 18 inch wheels make EOS look cartoonish? (bjorngra)*

Bjorngra, the Chicago are my favorite, but they did not have them here....Here are my 18 inchers.


----------



## bjorngra (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: Do 18 inch wheels make EOS look cartoonish? (flheat)*

Ehm, those are no Chicago's on my picture. I Photoshopped the IROC wheels on it.


----------



## flheat (Sep 29, 2006)

Yes, I see, but you vehicle normally has the Chicago wheels, correct?


----------



## notawagon (Nov 7, 2005)

*Re: (flheat)*

I have seen cars with 17" sport package and 18" sport package (US package with Samarkands) side by side in the same color.
The 235/40/18 tire is a good size for this because it offers enough protection and ride compliance. Especially here in the US, since we are not getting summer-only performance tires, the Pirelli P6 tires we have seen most offer a compliant ride. Although the Chicago wheel is sportier and flashier with an attractive two-tone finish, the Samarkands are still classy with a nice polish finish. They also look good while spinning.
My family and friends who have seen both side-by-side all agreed the 18s look better and more symetrical with the car's dimensions and from all angles. They are also the wheels used in the US car shows. 
The 17s are not bad. We hope you enjoy them and we'll be very happy for you.
Hopefully we'll be getting our silver/black 18" sport package car this month....


----------



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: Do 18 inch wheels make EOS look cartoonish? (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

I couldn't agree with you more!!!
Personally, I believe the automakers went to larger sizes as its a cheap/inexpensive way to achieve better handling. Why develop a multi-link suspension when you could just but some bigger rubber on there and tweak the springs/dampers? The downside is ride harshness increases as well as the cost of replacement, plus the decrease in fuel economy. but who cares about that...

_Quote, originally posted by *WolfsburgerMitFries* »_For everyday practicality, I prefer 17's and in some instances 16's will do just fine. I'll agree with you North, on a small car like the Eos, 18 inch is just overkill. Back in the 80's when imports regularly came with 13's, and in some cases 14's on the largest imports...that was a legitimate problem, and the wheels were transparently too small, but there's nothing wrong with 16's or 17's...my friends big heavy ass Lexus LS400 handles just fine on 16's. As it stands right now its looking like I'm getting stuck with 18's on a 3.2 sport, but maybe they'll let you opt out of that when US specs get finalized. I'm really liking the look of the new 17" Azuro that just popped up yesterday on this site.
http://www.vwfeatures.com/eos.html?ic_id=eos_mini 
Sorry Grubber. I do realize I'm out of step with most others on this issue though.

_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 9:39 AM 9-12-2006_


----------



## kidshorty (Jun 21, 2002)

20 > 19 > 18 > 17


----------

